# sharks?



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

i would like to see any pics and videos of sharks in home aquariums of any sort .. thanks


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I you talking about salt water sharks?


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah... sure


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is my shark :rasp:


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

i wanna see big sharks in big tanks at home.... any sites or anything?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

crhisw said:


> i wanna see big sharks in big tanks at home.... any sites or anything?
> [snapback]848712[/snapback]​


google.com comes to mind...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

crhisw said:


> i wanna see big sharks in big tanks at home.... any sites or anything?
> [snapback]848712[/snapback]​


Try Grim reef


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

Whats Grim reef ?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

crhisw said:


> Whats Grim reef ?
> [snapback]849802[/snapback]​


A website!


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

crhisw said:


> Whats Grim reef ?
> [snapback]849802[/snapback]​


look at the links on the right side....
the rest is self explanatory


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

Whast the adress to that site i can seem to find it.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Banded cat sharks are a very common saltwater shark seen at the petstore and in people's homes. Here is one from pet of the day.
http://petoftheday.com/archive/2000/April/30.html


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

crhisw said:


> Whast the adress to that site i can seem to find it.
> [snapback]850942[/snapback]​


Try this: http://www.grimreefers.com/









btw: one of the PFury mods, thePACK, has a salt water predator tank with some sharks in it - do a search on this board and you'll be able to dig them up...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

view my photo album and a couple videos of shark feeding will be coming out in the next weeks hopefully...


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice shark man


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

sharks are amazing.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Watch Discovery!


----------

